# Territory fights, please help!



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

Yep I need help again 

Oldest baby is almost 6 weeks old, youngest is almost 5 weeks old.
Their cage situation is this: there are 2 cages attached to each other so they can come and go and the parents can feed them. In my current and temporary living situation I cannot turn them loose in this room which means I cannot put the babies in one cage with the doors open for the parents.
I had to put back the nest box because the parents are mating and nesting again...since then there is a constant fight...between the parents and between the babies...for the nest box. The Dad even got very angry with the oldest baby around the big seed dish where the baby wanted to eat some seeds.
What should I do???? I am not sure the babies can eat alone 100% and don't need the parents to feed them occasionally
The only solution I can see is moving everyone in a different room, where they spend play and fly time every day and there I leave the cage doors open for the parents to feed but they would have their privacy with the nest box.
What do you think?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I would move the food bowl away from the nest box. That way when the babies do eat from it they aren't near the nest box and dad wont get mad at them.


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

The problem is that the babies keep going back in the nest box...without food dishes around it. The parents want to go in too but the babies are in the way and then they fight


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I've never had that issue before, once my babies left the box they didn't want to go back.


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

LOL these are weirdos then


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

Right now the male is trying to chase the babies away from the nest...I understand why and it is probably normal but looks so aggressive


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If he's not hurting them I think they'll be fine. He's just got to make them understand that its no longer their nest and they will just have to accept that eventually.


----------

